# Another Briefcase Struggle (Filson, Custom Hide, Atlas)



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

Good afternoon, gentlemen. I've decided to get a new briefcase for my birthday. After reviewing several posts here, and even more Web sites, I've narrowed my selection down to four bags:

- The Filson Field Satchel;

- The Atlas Accountant's/Dispatch Bag (from either classicluggage.com or londonluggage.com);

- The Custom Hide 1945 US Army Briefcase; or

- The Custom Hide Scholar 3 Compartment (to be customized with a lock, if that's what I end up selecting).

I've reviewed the dimensions for each as well as the leather options. I confess I am new to buying leather goods of any kind (save for shoes, of course; my wallet is a 12-yr.-old Tommy Hilfiger wallet I received as a gift), and I have a couple of embarrasingly simple questions with which I hope you can help me:

1. The Filson is made of "bridle leather." The Custom Hide bags are made with "heavy-duty full grain leather." And the Atlas is, depending on which Web site you view, made of "full grain American Cowhide" or "Durable Belting Leather." The question - what's the real difference? My guess is that bridle leather would be saddle leather and would be extremely durable. The others, while durable, may be a little less durable or softer.

2. The dimensions on the Filson are 12.5 h x 17 w x 4 d. My particular concern is the depth. The Custom Hide bags are 4 inches and expand to 7.5 inches or 9 inches, while the Atlas is 3 and expands to 7.5 inches. I've not seen any examples of the Filson expanding to anything beyond 4 inches. One of the books I routinely take to court is about 3 inches thick (mind you, I don't overstuff bags, but I do want to be able to carry more than one book). I'm particularly interested in the folks who own the Filson bag and what you can carry with it.

3. I fear I know the answer to these - but my guess is that Filson does not do custom orders (and if they do, it would be higher than the $800 one would spend if one bought directly from Filson) and that Custom Hide does not have a bridle leather (whatever that is - :icon_pale. Are these statements true?

I truly value your opinions, particularly since any of these would be a big purchase for me. I've looked at the usual legal briefcases and partner's bags and brief bags and that kind of thing. In fact, my wife, who is also an attorney, has a really nice version of a classic brief bag in a burgundy color. But, my style is more suited to the bags I've mentioned above. The Filson is the upper limit of my price range.

I look forward to hearing from you.

All the best,

Chad


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you considered Bottega Veneta?
Things of beauty....


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the lead. After taking a look at them, I'm still set on the Filson, a Custom Hide, or the Atlas.

I'm particularly interested in the difference between bridle leather and "heavy-duty full grain leather." I'm also interested in how roomy the Filson field satchel is - doesn't look like it will expand much. Any input on these (admittedly basic) questions is appreciated.

Thanks,

Chad

For those who haven't seen the other threads, here are the links:

https://www.customhide.com/leather_briefcases.html

https://www.londonluggage.com/atlaf1071.htm


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

I was given a Filson Field Satchel for my 50th and I just love it. Also in my neck of the woods its a one of kind. 

The leather is saddle leather very durable I give it a good going over with RM Williams it protects softens and shines. (my god I sound like an advertisement) I have no doubt it will outlast me and be passed on to my son, that's how well made it is.

As for depth its fine document wise and I found that by placing a couple of 2 inch tomes at night while it wasn't in use, expanded both compartments, this took only about a month. As for 3 inch book I don't carry that large so cant say.

I picked up mine from Solomon Brothers in Houston, it cost me, back in January this year $575 US plus postage. If I did every buy another bag then from what I have read my choice would be the Custom Hide 1945 US Army Briefcase. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

See my recommendation posted back in '06:

I own an elegant briefcase which includes a small 
portfiolio that fits inside it purchased from Ottino in
Florence in 1983.The quality was superb and the briefcase
shows little wear after nearly a quarter century. Even the lock
still works. If I remember correctly, it cost between 
$300 and $400 at the time. Well worth it.

From the Web, Ottino may have an outlet branch
outside Florence. The address below is the main shop.


Ottino
Prodotti di altissima qualità in pelle e accessori
Via Cerretani 60/62r
-


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Speaking as someone who owns the Atlas, if the Filson was in play as a choice--and it was big enough for your needs--then that would be the choice hands down for me. If you decide to get the Filson you might want to take a look at the . Add it to your cart for their true price.

The Atlas is (or was) offered in both regular leather and belting. Belting is more expensive. I was told by Atlas that they no longer offer it in tan, which is what my belting case is, so I don't know if belting is an option at all any more. You might find an old stock belting case somewhere, though. FYI, the Atlas is not made in the US, although the quality is very good.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I *love* the Filson Satchel. I'll have to start saving my $10 birthday checks from Grandma.


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

ajo and AlanC,

Thanks for the input; I appreciate the information. I actually called Filson this afternoon, hoping they would be able to tell me that the Filson can expand to 7 or 8 inches deep. Not so. The gentleman with whom I spoke was very helpful, but did admit the bag was designed to carry paperwork and that it would not expand much. I was REALLY, REALLY hoping he'd have a different answer! 

ajo - I like the idea about including a couple of books in the bag overnight. Any idea about how much that has increased the capacity of the bag (or how much it has expanded as a result)?

Thanks again, and I look forward to more comments.

All the best,

Chad


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Chad - here are some comments on the width/capacity of the Filson, from past AAAC posts:

"I have had the field satchel for several months now and can attest to its beauty and high quality. It is definitely built to last and would probably stop a bullet (though I certainly wouldn't recommend testing that theory). It is very heavy due to the thickness and density of the leather and it has taken quite some time for the leather to soften up. I have seen the SAB and Papworth flapovers in person and the Filson leather is substantially thicker and more stiff. I agree with 11hr that the SAB leather seems more dense. However I have been generously applying saddle soap to both the interior and exterior of the case, over the past months, and have noticed a marked improvement in the flexibility and density of the leather.

As to the Filson being too small, I haven't had a problem with that. The gussets expand nicely to accomadate nearly everything I've tried to carry, including my widescreen laptop - approximately 13 inches wide. As an experiment, I wanted to see how many legal size note pads I could fit into the Satchel and I easily got 6 into each gusset. That was when the case was brand new and the leather extremely stiff - I am sure I could fit more into it now."
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=71940&highlight=filson+satchel&page=2

"djl--Yes, you can put a laptop in it. The interior has a central divider, so the laptop goes on one side and your papers on the other. Though the bag isn't huge, it has good capacity. After some time, too, it expands as the leather softens. But not right away--the leather is stout! A great satchel. I hardly ever see anything that tempts me to switch."
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=51036&highlight=filson+satchel

I read in other posts that another member who loved his Filson said it couldn't accommodate larger books, like Shakespeare's collected works, or anthologies. Some say a laptop won't fit; other say it will. I guess it depends upon your needs. The 1945 Army bag looks great, too, if the Filson is too small for your needs.


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

swb120,

Thanks so much for the info. I had seen several posts on the boards about Filson and the other bags, but I missed the legal pad experiment. That gives me a really good idea of what I can expect.

That Filson is about best looking bag I've seen in a while. I'm telling myself it's big enough for what I need. :icon_smile: If I have to leave the darn 3" book at the office just to be able to carry that thing, then so be it!

Thanks again,

Chad


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Atlanta Fop said:


> ajo and AlanC,
> 
> Thanks for the input; I appreciate the information. I actually called Filson this afternoon, hoping they would be able to tell me that the Filson can expand to 7 or 8 inches deep. Not so. The gentleman with whom I spoke was very helpful, but did admit the bag was designed to carry paperwork and that it would not expand much. I was REALLY, REALLY hoping he'd have a different answer!
> 
> ...


Chad
When I received the bag it was as a stiff as a board and putting the books in did help expand it and loosen it up a bit . Also I do condition the sides of the bag and that helps with its flexibility but I have gotten it out to 4 and a 1/2 inches. Which for me is sufficient.

Another option is go find a good craftsman and get something custom made.
Cheers,
ajo


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I, too, am trying to figure out if 4" is wide enough (I'm also an attorney). I'm basically looking for an excuse to buy it...it's a great bag.


----------



## joal (Jan 18, 2006)

*Filson Sathel Depth*

Note that the 4 inches is in it's normal state. It definitely expands a bit more - about an inch or so. Another nice feature is the 3 different settings for the latch. If it were a single setting latch as on the Swaine Adeney cases it would hold much less.

As an idea about how much it can hold, I can get a 13 inch wide laptop (in foam padding), a filson portfolio, a 3 ring binder / planner, and a small file or 2 into it. Admittedly it is VERY full with all that stuff in it.

By the way, I was the one who did the legal pad experiment mentioned above. I really can't say enough about the case or about filson in general. Their customer service is outstanding - I mentioned my experience with them as regards the satchel in another post but i'll summarize here. I bought a satchel new on ebay - when I got it there was some discoloration on the lock. The ebay seller wouldn't do anything about it so I called Filson. They not only replaced the satchel but they refunded my cost to ship the old one to them and shipped me the new one for free. I've never had that kind of service from any other company, period.

It is just a gorgeous case and built to last. You will not be disappointed. There are several web retailers that sell it new for under $600 and you can almost always find one on ebay for around $500 new.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

I was already typing of belting leather when I decided to check wiki on belting leather. Behold, worth a read. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leather

Hartmann Luggage is known for belting leather. Haven't checked but I think all their designs are somewhat modern now. Steerhide. Used to be made in Lebanon, Tennessee. Now I think production is offshore.

English bridle leather often exhibits a foggy haze that can be brushed or wiped back into the leather. This is indicative of "oil/wax fat liquor" infusion in the tanning process, which serves as a continuous lubricant in the leather flexing. Polo RL English bridle leather products used to come with a small, very stiff bristle brush for de-hazing. www.swaineadeney.co.uk is an expensive English bridle leather specialist and is said to make the Brooks Brothers Peal version of the schoolboy bag. There are less expensive English versions.

Back in the day, Cole-Haan used to proffer Italian made products of French tanned bridle leather. No haze.

US bridle leather is vegetable, oil, wax tanned but usually does not exhibit as much, if any, haze as the English version. In trouser belts usually found in a dark brown "Havana" color. Occassionaly can be found in deck shoes, camp mocs and boots.

www.colonellittleton.com makes a more rustic bag variation

You might consider contacting Fleming's in Buckhead www.houseoffleming.com They may be strickly exotic skin specialists. Don't know if they make non-exotic brief bags. If not, they may be able to direct you to an Atlanta area leather artisan.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

jamgood said:


> www.swaineadeney.co.uk is an expensive English bridle leather specialist and is said to make the Brooks Brothers Peal version of the schoolboy bag. There are less expensive English versions.


The current Peal bag comes with a little card attesting to its SAB provenance, although word is it's machine rather than handstitched.


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

swb120,

I, too, am kind of looking at an excuse to buy it. But, I have to admit, I don't care to shell out that much on a briefcase that I cannot use as I need. I keep telling myself that the bag is more important than any ol' legal book I'd need...right? :icon_smile:

joal,

Thanks so much for the info. I really appreciate it and it gives me an idea of whether I can pull the trigger on this fine bag.

jamgood,

I really, really appreciate the information on the leathers. That's just what I was looking for. I also appreciate the mention of Fleming's. I will definitely give them a call. They may be able to give me more info.

On a similar note, I emailed the good people at Custom Hide a couple of days ago with some questions about their bags (customizing, etc.). No response. Anyone with experience with them - is that unusual? Or am I just being really impatient?

Thanks again, guys, for all of the helpful information.

Chad


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

That is my issue exactly. I love the bag, but if it's not functional, how can I justify spending $500+?

Although not the quality of the Filson, the 1945 Army briefcase looks great, and has more room (and likely greater functionality). Here is a review from an AAAC'er who purchased it. Looks really nice:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62003&highlight=1945+Army+Briefcase


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

swb120 said:


> That is my issue exactly. I love the bag, but if it's not functional, how can I justify spending $500+?
> 
> Although not the quality of the Filson, the 1945 Army briefcase looks great, and has more room (and likely greater functionality). Here is a review from an AAAC'er who purchased it. Looks really nice:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62003&highlight=1945+Army+Briefcase


Whoa! Wait a minute. Compare the case on the Custom Hide web site with the case in the 2006 AAAC thread immediately above.

Voila! Res ipsa loquitur to y'all Esquires. Diffurnt dawg. Some body's 'liminated lotta stitchin' and trim. And the current photo appears to be of a thicker, less supple hide. Though less expensive to manufacture, the current model appears more authentic of government issue than the one with sewn-trim edges.

Current Custom Hide web site photo

The case in the 2006 thread


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

strange that they changed the case so much. I actually like the rugged looking one better, but wonder if the extra stitching they eliminated adds durability.


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

jamgood,

Sharp eye there.

swb120,

I've pretty well ruled out the Fislon, as much as I love it. It's just too small for my purposes. That leaves the Custom Hide folks and the Atlas.

Anybody have any experience/thoughts/recommendations regarding Custom Hide and Atlas? AlanC - I noticed you have the Atlas. Did you also consider Custom Hide?

Classicluggage.com lists having the Atlas in coffee belting leather, which looks like a really nice bag. I did talk with the Custom Hide folks yesterday afternoon, and they were very helpful. They were easy to deal with and answered my questions. Of course, as their Web page suggests, they can customize any of the bags listed or do something from scratch (including lengthening the flap on the Army case and including the stitching on the edges (as on their Advocate and Scholar models)).

Thanks again for all the insight, guys. I really appreciate it!

Chad


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Found these additional discussions/pics of the 1945 Army Briefcase. It sounds like Custom Hide is very flexible with stitching, detailing, adding buckles, etc.:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=19031


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

That is just machine stitching on the edge of the belting.

That's not just stitching on the edges of the flap and the other edges of the bag. It's a separate narrow stip of leather which the machine sewing connects on each side of the folded strip on the bag edges and also binds the external edges of compartmental dividers. A lot more work than just stitching edges. Its a labor intensive finish to the otherwise waxed edges, if any finish, of the web site bag.

While you're poking around look at J. Peterman. Peterman used to offer an "Army Air Force Officer's brief", or some such, that unfolded as with a folding garment bag. I didn't see the "Air Force" model the other day but they have a schoolboy bag, awright "English envoy's case", similar in sketch to a SAB or Brooks Peal. The description's not very enlightening about the leather. Peterman sells SAB luggage, but the bag is much less than the SAB version. (While there look at the "Chesterford Suitcase" at the bottom of the accessories list.)

Peterman's brief appears to be similar to this stuff. Sponged "antiqued" top finish calf that abrades easily and does not somewhat self-repair as with bridle leather. Bosco used to have a line of small leather goods made in the US of the Italian leather. The Italian duffle below is about 2 feet long and probably the largest piece I've seen of such leather. There may be larger box frame pieces extant. It's not very practical leather for large toss abouts. Smells swell.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Atlanta Fop said:


> AlanC - I noticed you have the Atlas. Did you also consider Custom Hide?


I did consider it, but decided against it. There were some mixed reviews, although most were positive. Still, something about them struck me as not what I wanted. To be fair, I've never seen one in person, and a number of people seem quite happy with theirs.

You might keep an eye on ebay. A lot of good looking vintage cases go through there for not a lot of money.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Atlanta Fop - what did you ultimately decide upon? When you receive it, please post photos and tell us if you're pleased/displeased/etc.


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for asking. I can be pretty deliberate in my decision-making (read: very slow), and this is no exception! I think I've ruled out the Filson - just too small.

I had a hard time finding the Atlas accountant's bag, since, according to a couple of retailers and to Korchmar's headquarters, Korchmar doesn't manufacture Atlas products anymore. I found a new one on eBay and a used one at the Korchmar headquarters they were about to list on eBay. The lady I dealt with there said they are not being manufacutred anymore and promised to get me a price on the one they had (makes me think it may be damaged in some way if they are listing it on eBay). 

The good folks at Custom Hide are sending me some leather swatches. I think that what I will end up getting is a custom bag from Custom Hide that combines the things I like about the 1945 US Army bag, the Scholar bag, and the Advocate bag. The swatches should be here this week and I will definitely give you my impressions!

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Atlanta Fop, I am getting a custom 1945 army briefcase briefcase designed as well ... my partial modifications are listed here:
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=72951

I have been talking to customhide about this bag for a week now, and they have suggested some additional modifications as well. The customer service is fantastic, they are doing a good job to make sure that they are very clear with what I ask - and they go beyond.

If you don't mind, can I ask what kind of mods are you are planning to make? I really love the looks of the 1945 army briefcase, but the scholar seems to be extremely well made too. I did not ask them for the color swatches but I have decided to get the whiskey color (brown is too boring and black does not age as well as brown/whiskey).


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

Srivats,

Thanks for the post. I'm leaning toward the 1945 US Army case with the following modifications:

1. deeper - 9 inches deep with 3 compartments - 3.5, 2, 3.5. I don't need mine for a laptop or anything - just a bunch of books and papers.

2. making the front flap longer so that the lock is closer to the middle of the front of the bag (more in line with the Scholar and Advocate bags).

3. adding strap guards to the front flap of the bag as well as on the bottom (much like the Scholar or the following custom 1945 bag from their Web site:

https://www.customhide.com/1945_US_Army_briefcase.html.

I saw your post on SF and it looks like you are getting an honest-to-goodness custom bag! I agree that their service has been good to this point. I am a big fan of the brown leather, but wanted to get an idea of the feel of the leather and to take a look at the whiskey (just to satisfy myself). Let me know how your experience goes; I shall do the same.

All the best,

Chad


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Chad. I did take a look at the scholar bag, it is very well built and very space efficient but I really love how the 1945 army briefcase looks, esp. the frontside. That is why I decided to go for a cusom 1945 model. 

Please do post your comments on the leather color and quality. I'll also post here when I put my order in.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

The 1945 bag is great. Personally, I like the dark brown, rather than the reddish whiskey, but either would be terrific. Are you guys getting the seams of the flap and straps stitched, or are you leaving them plain? The unstitched looks more vintage/authentic, I think; but again, either would be good.

Look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

swb120, I still haven't made up my mind as to the stiched/unstiched look for the flaps. The unstiched finish looks amazing in the pics, but I also like how the bag looks with rollover stiching on the ends of the flaps/straps. I am definitely taking the whiskey color though, it looks really good ... customhide assures me that it won't look reddish.


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm going for the stitched edges; just looks more substantial to me.

Still waiting for the leather swatches...

Have a good weekend, gents.

Chad


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Has anyone considered (or have experience with) a bag from the Saddleback Leather Co.? Or are they too bulky & rustic-looking? They look nice, but not as elegant or refined as a SAB bag or Filson.


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Yes*



swb120 said:


> Has anyone considered (or have experience with) a bag from the Saddleback Leather Co.? Or are they too bulky & rustic-looking? They look nice, but not as elegant or refined as a SAB bag or Filson.


My own experiences were not positive. If you do some searches, I think you will find some responses. Although the marketing is bordering on genius, the product does not at all match the hyperbole, IMO.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Judge for yourself:
https://the-gadgeteer.com/review/saddleback_leather_company_briefcase


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I placed my order for the custom 1945 briefcase today ... the wait time is 8 weeks. I hope I get my money's worth ...


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

I received the leather swatches in yesterday's mail, and I have to say they are very, very nice. In addition to the brown and the whiskey, I also asked for and received a swatch called "wine", which is a nice, rich burgundy color. I'm still leaning toward the brown, but the wine is actually pretty nice. I will try to take a picture this weekend and see if it will show up properly.

I also received a key fob from Filson in the bridle leather yesterday (I needed a new key fob anyway, so I ordered that so I could try and make some kind of comparison). The bridle leather is not as dark as the brown I got from Custom Hide, but, of course, it does appear to be a little thicker. 

srivats - glad to hear you pulled the trigger. 8 weeks was what they told me as well. Please be sure to post pictures when it arrives. Mine may be a week or so behind yours - I take too long to make a decision...

Chad


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I pulled the trigger, too...on a Filson Satchel. Got a great deal on the bay. Will receive it soon...I hope that it will be big enough for my needs. If not, I'll return it...no big deal.


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

swb120 - if you don't mind, please let us know your impressions of the field satchel when you get it. At the rate I'm going, I still won't have made up my mind by the time you receive it.

Curiously, I recently saw a new Filson satchel for $495 on the bay during my searching. Now, it isn't listed anymore. Hmmm...

By the way, I just noticed where you're from. I was in Pittsburgh for the first time last week and had a great visit. What a great city and such nice folks. I had time to drive around a little and went to Shady Side and drove through downtown (LOVED the Allegheny County Courthouse). Enjoyed Primanti Bros. in the Strip District so much I ate there twice in a 24-hour period!

All the best,

Chad


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Chad - I'll be happy to post my impressions once I receive it. Yes, I did buy it from the ebay seller for $495. My only concern now is how much the bag will carry. But the seller has an absolute "if you're not happy for any reason, you may return the item" guarantee, so if I need to, I can return it.

Re: Pgh - thank you. My experience is that people who have never visited are pleasantly surprised when they visit Pgh for the first time. It's truly a lovely city. Very unpretentious, easily navagable, has an "old city" feel (unlike many planned cities in the west), generally has a lot of character and has a lot of big city amenities to offer. I grew up here, went to college in Boston, and have lived in Philly, Berlin and some other lg. cities, but am really happy to be back here, and most importantly, to raise my 3 boys here. But I'm glad that you liked it.


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

I looked at the original post date for this thread, and I will admit I'm kind of embarassed that it took this long to decide!

Today, I placed an order for a customized 1945 US Army bag from Custom Hide. The customer service has been great, and they have been extremely patient with me as I pepper them with questions every few days. Some of the modifications include increasing the depth to 9 inches, lenthening the front flap, adding strap guards on the top, adding an additional pocket to the organizer section, and adding leather flaps with snap closures for the two pockets in the organizer section. I did not get stitching on the end of the flap.

I'm looking forward to getting the bag in about 6.5 weeks and will post photographs here. Thanks to the guys who contributed here, and I really want to thank Tidybeard who did such a great review of the Filson in another thread.

All the best,

Chad


----------



## micahb2002 (Sep 15, 2007)

I have had the 1945 for almost 2 years, and just recently had it repolished and a small repair made. I have been very happy with it, especially for the price.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Chad, glad to hear that you placed your order !

Mine should be coming sometime this month (I hope), and I'll remember to post pics. I just realized that I have not posted the final list of mods I made. I am posting them here so that anyone else who comes here gets an idea of what kind of custom modes this excellent company is willing to do:

*Model details*

Style: 1945 US Army Laptop Briefcase
Color: Whiskey
Initials: embossed on the top portion of the front panel
Shipping: Free UPS Ground Shipping 

*Custom Order Details*


Dimensions: 11½" High - 17" Across - 7-½" Wide.
Compartment Configuration: Front 3-½", Middle 1-½"(padded), Rear 2-½" wide.

Middle compartment built with a partition that would separate it into two sections [13½" (padded) section fitting a laptop 13" x 10" x 1.2" & 3" sectionfor storing extra battery]
A securing strap for the laptop compartment.

Brass Lock replaced with a Large Brass Pushlock closure in the center. 

An outside pocket (lined with waterproof lining inside) on the side to accommodate a 20oz. water bottle.
Additional strap keepers on the flap.


 Accessory section built into the Front Compartment with the following modifications


Three pockets (8" deep, 4" wide and 2" thick) with padding inside.
Two of the pockets built with a flap and a small buckle to closure.
Pen loops built on one side and a medium size clasp to hold a keychain built on the other side of the above three pockets.
Business card holder eliminated.
Zippered pocket remains in the Rear Compartment.


----------



## Rilian (Sep 21, 2008)

Check out Glaser Designs based in San Francisco:

https://www.glaserdesigns.com/

I'm savin' up for the duffel myself.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

My customhide 1945 briefcase is shipping on Oct 17th ... just 2 more days! Watch this space ...


----------



## CrackedCrab (Sep 23, 2008)

I like Filson a lot and if money weren't an object than the original Swaine Adeny. But have you considered Glaser designs...they make this model in brown walnut...( I wouldn't get black) no personal experience, just something for you to consider.
https://www.glaserdesigns.com/Productjpegs/B16124A4MBflaptop.jpg

Edit : oops did not see Rilian's post above on Glaser...must have just been posted


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

Srivats is a lucky man indeed to be getting his bag. I know swb120 was pleased with the Filson field satchel. Now if I can just get mine on the way!

I thought it would be a good idea, like srivats, to post the modifications I had made to 1945 Army satchel from Custom Hide so that folks could get an idea of what is possible:

*Model details*

Style: 1945 US Army Laptop Briefcase
Color: Brown
Initials: none
Shipping: Free UPS Ground Shipping 

*Custom Order Details*

Dimensions: increased to 14" High - 18" Across - 9" Wide. 

Compartment Configuration: Front 3-½", Middle 2", Rear 3-½" wide.

Additional strap keepers on the flap.

Longer flap on the front.

Two pockets with flap closures in the organizer section (rather than one).

Removable leather luggage tag holder (for a business card when I travel).

I don't carry a lap top and therefore didn't need a padded section for one. I needed one with space, and by making the bag's compartments larger, I think I have accomplished that.

By and large, I think the bag you can create is limited only by your imagination. These folks have been great to deal with, and I look forward to getting the bag soon.

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Great mods Chad ... the removable luggage tag is a great idea that I forgot ... maybe I can get it from them later on ...



> By and large, I think the bag you can create is limited only by your imagination. These folks have been great to deal with, and I look forward to getting the bag soon.


Well said. Customhide will work with you to design a bag that YOU want ... they have great customer service.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I would take ANY modern leather description with a cup of saddlesoap. 
Belting leather for instance doesn't refer to something holding up your chinos. It is a 19th century term for industrial belts used to drive our exploding manufacturing base. 
It's not only a very thick and tough leather, it's not even cowhide.
Belt leather properly was, and is american bison.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

My bag shipped only today (instead of last friday). Customhide found an issue with the lock they were using in these bags during the final quality check before shipping ... they installed new ones and sent me an email saying that my bag is on its way ... I'll get it on the 24th.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

This is a great thread. Thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences. I look forward to seeing the delivered custom hide cases. My sister asked me for a recommendation for a bag for her lawyer husband. I recommended Custom Hide, and she got him one. He loves the bag. He had previously had the ubiquitous Coach flap-over, which I also currently have. I forget what model my sister ordered....

Reading this thread makes me hope my Coach bag gives out soon. I doubt it though, as I only use mine about once a month or so. I hope it doesn't 'accidentaly' drop on the train tracks....:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

great thread. Please post pics and keep the comments coming


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Grrrr ... UPS delayed my shipment. I checked the tracking page and it is coming only on monday (27th). I was so hoping to get it today and check it out over the weekend ... the wait is always interminable in the last minute


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Finally took delivery of my bag today ... the bag is decent, I expected better leather but again we are not talking about SAB here. Customhide did a good job but it could have been better ... the insides have a rough suede finish that looks like it will flake for a bit before it settles down. They also did not do two mods I had asked for but agreed to refund me the money they had charged me for those, which is nice. The hardware is solid in the bag, but I am disappointed with the thin strap. I probably will be using a different one. Overall, this is a solid bag and it will last me for a while but not all my life.

Mods, if these pics are too huge, please feel free to delete them. Here is the direct link to my webspace with these pics: https://grove.ufl.edu/~psrivats/customhide

Here are the pics both with and without flash:


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures; it looks like you got a pretty good bag there!

I do have to say that it is really disconcerting that that they did not complete the bag to your specifications. I'm really curious - what was the excuse for not making all of the modifications you requested? It seems to me that if they do not make the bag as you asked, they ought not charge you at all since the bag is not what you requested; they ought to at least tell you that they cannot do something. I do agree that they did the proper thing by refunding the price of those modifications. Still, however, the bag was not as it was ordered.

I'm also concerned about the interior of the bag flaking. I went a couple of rounds with them over this issue, because the description for the Scholar and the Advocate bags both indicate that the bags are lined with leather; the 1945 has no such description. I asked them (well, Tony) about that and he told me that it would be unnecessary, would add weight, and that it would needlessly increase the price of the bag. The swatches I received from them were not nearly as "nappy", for lack of a better word, on the reverse; I'm really curious to see how mine turns out now.

Having said all of that, it looks like you got a really, really nice bag. Judging by the stitching, this thing will last you for many years to come. The embossing seems to have turned out very well, much better than I had envisioned. And it is a damn fine looking case, especially from the front and the side. I do have to ask, however - what made you change the lock on the front to the push lock (as opposed to the 1945 lock or the Scholar lock)?

I have high expectations for my bag, but I also know it isn't a Filson or an SAB. Darn that Filson satchel - if only it was wider!

I'll be sure to post pics when mine arrives - should be some time next week.

Enjoy your bag - it is a dandy.

Chad


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2005)

Bought a similar bag to yours two years ago. In retrospect, I liked the finish on bags like the Filson and Swaine Adeney. It's just a richer finish. The Custom Hide finish is rather matte. The bag has worn like iron. I had mine made a little deeper, and with an extra internal divider. I'll post pics. It's possible to REALLY overload it, making it too heavy to practically carry around. I like it, but don't love it, but for the money, it's hard to beat.
[email protected]


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I am taking down the pics, PM me if you want to see them ...


----------



## miamimike (Oct 18, 2007)

What are some good brands of briefcases that are known for quality and durability. 

If you need a price range 250- 550


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

After two delays, my Custom Hide bag arrived last night. I must say that it exceeded my expectations. For background, I ordered a 1945 US Army briefcase in brown with a few modifications, including increasing the dimensions of the bag. The bag is bigger than I imagined, meaning that it will serve me better than I had hoped. The workmanship appears to be above average, and the leather is beautiful. I'm counting on this thing to last a while, and I believe that it will.

I do have two minor disappointments - first, I ordered the bag without stitching around the edge of the front flap based upon recommendations from a couple of guys here and from my own observation. When the bag arrived, I noticed that it has stitching. The good thing is that the stitching is very dark, and the brown leather is very dark, so it isn't very noticeable at all. Nor does the stitching detract from the beauty of the bag. I can live and be happy with that.

I also ordered a luggage tag holder to add to the bag when I travel (I intend to put a business card in there). That was not included in my package. I contacted Custom Hide this morning, and they apologized profusely and indicated they would build one and send it out by next week.

There were a couple of delays in shipping this bag to me, but I did not complain - it is a custom bag, and I would rather they take their time than rush to get the thing out the door. I was a little disappointed in that CH did not spring for some form of expedited shipping in view of the delay. 

However, even these minor disappointments have not taken anything away from what has been a really pleasant transaction. These folks are really great to deal with, and although there were a couple of bumps in the road, they have acted professionally in remedying it and in producing a very fine product. Add me to the list of satisfied customers.

By the way, I hope to post pictures this weekend.

Thanks!

AF


----------



## Tatnall (Nov 14, 2008)

Rilian said:


> Check out Glaser Designs based in San Francisco:
> 
> https://www.glaserdesigns.com/


I know I am late to this party, but if anyone else is looking to buy their last briefcase, Glaser is the choice.

I have a Litigation Bag that is almost 15 years old, has traveled millions of miles into some very unfriendly places and still in perfect condition. I also picked up the smaller Deal Bag for when I am traveling light.

Before I found Glaser, I was replacing my Hartmann or Atlas bag almost every year.

If you are ever in San Francisco, you must drop by their studio. Nicest folks you ever want to meet and you can see for yourself the quality that goes into their goods.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

AF - I might have missed them, but did you post photos of your new 1945 satchel, Atlanta Fop? If you haven't, I would love to see them!


----------



## moss01 (Dec 6, 2008)

+1 for the Filson


----------



## Michael French (Mar 28, 2009)

*Hartmann Flipover*

I think last Fall, 2008 Hartmann released a new Flaptop briefcase that looks great. I wondered if anyone has purchased this Hartmann bag and if so, how they like it. It does not have the straps on it like Custom Hide and SAB flapovers but it looks like a top quality case. I'm seriously considering the new Hartmann flapover and would appreciate comments on it.


----------



## Sedapsofeca (Jul 5, 2009)

Atlanta Fop said:


> I received the leather swatches in yesterday's mail, and I have to say they are very, very nice. In addition to the brown and the whiskey, I also asked for and received a swatch called "wine", which is a nice, rich burgundy color. I'm still leaning toward the brown, but the wine is actually pretty nice. I will try to take a picture this weekend and see if it will show up properly.


Hi Chad,

Did you ever post pics of the leather swatches? I am especially interested in seeing the wine swatch as I can't seem to find the color anywhere on the customhide site. I imagine a deep burgundy color might be a good compromise between black and brown shoes/belt for a first (and-for a long time-only) case for a young professional.

Thoughts on wine for a first briefcase - or is dark brown or black a safer choice?


----------



## Adam Smith (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to bring this discussion back to life by asking Atlanta Fop and srivats about their bags a couple of months after their purchase. I would also like to hear more opinions and details on the Glasers.

I am looking to buy a briefcase that can carry a lot of weight and last a couple of years at least. I have already destroyed and repaired a handmade leather briefcase, and purchased a 3-compartment Roncato which can carry a ton, including a widescreen laptop and pretty much anything you can imagine a bag can carry, but is not leather, and it's quite ugly-looking (too modern-looking, that is).

From the ones I saw, the Custom Hide 1945 replica is the one I tend towards the most, but I'd like to hear what the ones who actually got it think of it after using it for awhile.


----------



## Adam Smith (Nov 17, 2009)

*Swaine Adeney Brigg*

Bump!

Well, not really...

After some thorough browsing, I have decided I am going to start saving up for a Swaine Adeney Brigg Ltd hand-stitched wrap-around document case, or dispatch bag, or laptop case, or whatever I will have settled upon by the time I have collected the money (which leaves me with more than a year's worth of thinking it out). I'm hoping that I will be carrying the bag for a very, very long time...


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

How does Customhide leather compare to Narrangansett's Leather? Finishing on the inside? Refinement/appearance as to business/law settings on the outside? Pricing appears to be about the same?


----------

